# I will happily draw your betta (Or any fish or inverts for that matter) for you!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Title says it all. Open for requests!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you do Espresso or Mango or Mohito? (Not all of them! The one you feel like drawing the most!)
Mango-








Mohito-








Espresso-


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hi! Can you draw Akila? Thanks so much


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh! This is fun! 

Would you be willing to do one of Santiago? 
If you need a better photo let me know! I'll grab one when I get home!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

On it! Thanks everyone!


----------



## aquaticanimals (11 mo ago)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Title says it all. Open for requests!


If you could draw one of these photos? Which ever would be the most fun for you to draw


----------



## aquaticanimals (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Could you do Espresso or Mango or Mohito? (Not all of them! The one you feel like drawing the most!)
> Mango-
> View attachment 1039254
> 
> ...


Mango and Espresso are stunning oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks! Your girls are really nice, too!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Ok! I just did a few! 

@betta4ever!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

@AlphaBettas


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

@Eridanus


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's awesome!!! You even got the little black tip on his fin!! 
I love it


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love it, tysm! Could you atach it as a thumbnail for better quality? Thanks!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I love it, tysm! Could you atach it as a thumbnail for better quality? Thanks!


IDK how do it lol


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Would love it if you could draw Swim Shady


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, Swim Shady is so cute! What fish is she? Is she a Lionfish? )I'll be really surprised If I'm correct )


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

betta4ever! said:


> Wow, Swim Shady is so cute! What fish is she? Is she a Lionfish? )I'll be really surprised If I'm correct )


Swim is a Dwarf Fuzzy Lionfish, i think its a male but not 100% sure yet


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Ratvan said:


> View attachment 1039828
> 
> 
> Would love it if you could draw Swim Shady


Ok, I, Uh, can try.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Ok, I, Uh, can try.


I mean i could have gone for the begging for food picture


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

How cool it must be having this fish in your tank...


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

betta4ever! said:


> How cool it must be having this fish in your tank...


Until you realise that you have taught it to recognise your hand as a food source and you need to re arrange the rock in the tank with a venomous fish chasing your hand around


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Can you do Lex? Can't upload pics, but you'll find a few at my "wild bettas (for the 6 gallon) thread.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Sorry everyone. I have been SUUPPPEEERRR busy here lately and forgot all about this thread. 😅😅 I will try to draw the bettas I haven't drawn yet. 😁😁


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Sorry everyone. I have been SUUPPPEEERRR busy here lately and forgot all about this thread. 😅😅 I will try to draw the bettas I haven't drawn yet. 😁😁


Woops I didn't notice that you had more bettas to draw. You can skip Lex. And... Just remembered I need to do your girl!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Woops I didn't notice that you had more bettas to draw. You can skip Lex. And... Just remembered I need to do your girl!!


It's totally fine. 😊 I'd be more then happy to include Lex on the sketch pad. 🥰


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Guys, I am sooooo sorry! What with the move, school, garden, and everything in between, I never had time. But now I do! Photos coming shortly...


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

@aquaticanimals


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I love it, tysm! Could you atach it as a thumbnail for better quality? Thanks!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

@betta4ever! @Ratvan


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Swim Turned out great, he also approves


----------

